# November Scenery Across Canada?



## desertflyer (Sep 27, 2022)

We're planning a trip from Vancouver to Halifax toward the end of November. I know I'm asking about a 4,000 mile journey and the scenery will be varied, but am just curious what to expect. Snow anywhere along the way?


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Sep 27, 2022)

Even in early November it's winter in Canada and snow is a distinct possibility the whole way once you're very far east of Vancouver. Growing up in SK the only reason we wouldn't have snow in November would be if we'd had precious little precipitation at all. You might also see freezing rain or sleet somewhere along the way. I'm told winters have been shorter/milder in recent years, but it's still Canada. And it's a big country and folks from down east can offer a different perspective. But there's a reason CND Thanksgiving is in early October, and it's not just to do things differently than in the States.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 27, 2022)

I take the Canadian every year in early November, snow possible, especially around Jasper, but not guaranteed. 

Possible for the prairies to be very, very cold (near 0° F) even that early. Be prepared for that if you get off for a moment in Saskatoon, Melville or Winnipeg. Prepare for Toronto to be windy (and cold, it can be quite cutting. 
Think Chicago). Can't tell you about Montreal-Halifax.


----------



## fdaley (Sep 27, 2022)

From Montreal east at that season, accumulating snow is unlikely but possible. Trees will be bare. In Fahrenheit, you could get up to 50 if the weather's mild, but 30s to 40s is more likely for highs, with lows in the teens to 20s. Blustery and cold is common.

On the Ocean, get up early for some views of the Chaleur Bay off to the left side of the train between Matapedia and Bathurst. I also love the marshlands in the vicinity of Sackville. It's a pretty ride throughout, if not quite as epic as the Canadian, though it's prettier in late summer when the wildflowers in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia add a lot of color to the landscape.


----------



## Willbridge (Sep 28, 2022)

In my nine years in Edmonton we had heavy snow in mid-October once. Otherwise, it normally arrived after Armistice Day and before the U.S. Thanksgiving Day.

By December 3rd:


----------



## jiml (Sep 28, 2022)

In November on a trip of that length you could pass through all four seasons. When we took the train to Halifax in November 2019, it was rainy and grey here, cool and windy in Montreal, light snow and sleet in Quebec City but sunny and warm in Halifax. All the western expectations noted by others are likely, especially with the Canadian taking the northerly route, avoiding the unpredictability of southeastern BC and the Calgary area which can change extremes daily.


----------



## desertflyer (Oct 10, 2022)

Thanks for all the great responses! We've booked the trip. Really excited.

*Train 2 -* Vancouver to Toronto in a room for 2 (car 211, room A)
Overnight in Toronto. Hotel accessible via PATH or TTC
*Train 62 -* Toronto to Montreal (business class)
*Train 14 - *Montreal to Halifax Renaissance room for 2 w/ shower (car 1439, room 4)

So no overnight in Montreal this time, but we will be back there in the future. Thanks again everyone!


----------

